# 2003 Nissan 350Z



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

Click on thumbnail for bigger pic:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

God what a hard on!!!!! Wait...... can I say that?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

pretty nice. lookin real clean


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

My dream car and you're only making it worse.....BEE-YU-TI-FUL! :thumbup::thumbup:


**changes desktop background**


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks guys, I forgot to list mods:

Nismo Front Lip, Rear Spoiler, Swaybars and Flywheel
Greddy Twin Turbo Kit with J&S Safeguard, e01 Boost Controller, Walbro 255 pump with 382 RWHP at 7.5 lbs, currently running 8.5 
Eibach Springs, Tokico adjustable shocks, Brembo brakes, Ruff Racing wheels
Small details: Painted rear strut bar cover, engine covers, gage pod and front emblem, seat covers.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

westpak said:


> Greddy Twin Turbo Kit with J&S Safeguard, e01 Boost Controller, Walbro 255 pump with 382 RWHP at 7.5 lbs, currently running 8.5


drool...got any engine pics???


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

craigqc said:


> drool...got any engine pics???


Here is one before the front lip.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

When are you guys haveing another show? I'm in west palm myself. Would love to see some of your clubs rides.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------

